# St. Michael's Mount, Cornwall UK



## Bobw235 (Jul 10, 2016)

I'll post a few shots from this location as I edit a few.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2016)

Lovely.  Haven't made it down to Cornwall, yet.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 11, 2016)

I've been to Cornwall several times and seen St. Michaels Mount from the shore But I've never been inside, which is strange because I have been inside the french equivalent. Mont St. Michel.

Lovely picture of Mounts bay.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2016)

Beautiful, such an intense blue.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 11, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> I've been to Cornwall several times and seen St. Michaels Mount from the shore But I've never been inside, which is strange because I have been inside the french equivalent. Mont St. Michel.
> 
> Lovely picture of Mounts bay.



It's a great place to spend the day, which we did with our grandchildren.  A bit of a hike to the top though.  Here are some shots to give you a bit of the flavor of the place.  The gardens are amazing!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 11, 2016)

Here are a few more shots from the grounds. It's amazing all the work that goes into maintaining the gardens.  I think a guy told me they have eight full time gardeners on staff.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2016)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 11, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks Annie.  I had a field day with my camera. They make it fun for the little ones too, giving them a sheet where they have to answer questions as they tour the castle.  When they get to the exit, they're given a gold medal.  My grandson ate it up. He was just over 4 years old at the time of our visit. He loved the climb, boasting about how he was safe because of his new trainers (sneakers as I call them).


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 11, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful, such an intense blue.



One other shot of the bay and some of the landscape beyond.  A lovely area.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 11, 2016)

Great photos.  Although I lived in the south of England for many years, I only visited Cornwall on business and didn't have much time to look around.  I doubt if I'll be down that way again.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 11, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Great photos.  Although I lived in the south of England for many years, I only visited Cornwall on business and didn't have much time to look around.  I doubt if I'll be down that way again.



Glad you like them.  I'd go back there again.  The area is beautiful.  We were in St. Ives for two weeks and loved it there.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2016)

I would love to visit Cornwall.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 11, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I would love to visit Cornwall.



There was so much beauty natural there.  We started in London and took a long train ride to Newquay, which is up the coast. The scenery there was amazing.  Then we were off to St. Ives for two weeks.  Beautiful beaches, the Southwest Coastal Trail, great shopping, proximity to St. Michael's Mount, The Lost Gardens of Heligan, The Eden Project, Mousehole, etc.  We had a great time.  You'd love it.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 11, 2016)

Apparently the light around St.Ives has a 'special quality' that has attracted many artists over the years.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 11, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Apparently the light around St.Ives has a 'special quality' that has attracted many artists over the years.



Yes, I'd heard that.  It was certainly gorgeous in the early evening when we were there in June.  This shot was taken at 9:30 one evening.


This is early one morning, around 7:00.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2016)

Bob, are those multistory houses single dwellings or apartments?


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 11, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Bob, are those multistory houses single dwellings or apartments?


I suspect they are a combination of both.  We stayed in a multi-story home that was rented out.  It was three stories.  There were other rental units on the other side of us.  Lots of rentals in St. Ives.


----------

